# Fangshi Givaway



## Michael Womack (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello guys awhile back I Received a Fangshi. Then later that week I received a DIY Fangshi. Now I'm giving it away with 2 modded 5x5s.






Hope you participate in this. *YOU MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO ME!!!!!*
*Rules: to win the 5x5 you must leave a comment on the video * *to win the Fangshi you must make a video responce to the contest video about showing your pic for my youtube banner it must be 2560x1440 in size.*
About the 5x5 mod video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24RmvqjnQqc
How to make the 5x5 mod http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9rZTKGg-mk

Extra rules add me on these. (OPTIONAL) 
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001618894719
Google+ https://plus.google.com/113745711541449317878#113745711541449317878/posts
twitter http://twitter.com/#!/michael1234252
second channel http://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234253?feature=mhe


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

Too much work for me. I don't even do twitter.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Too much work for me. I don't even do twitter.



That and the other extra rules are Optional there not required but you can do them if you feel like it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> That and the other extra rules are Optional there not required but you can do them if you feel like it.



So to clarify... the extra rules aren't "rules" but just additional things you'd like? Do the people who do the extra stuff get more *points*?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> So to clarify... the extra rules aren't "rules" but just additional things you'd like? Do the people who do the extra stuff get more *points*?



Yes and no they are stuff that people can do if they feel like it.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> video responce about showing your pic for my youtube banner it must be 2560x1440 in size.




what?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 28, 2013)

Gordon said:


> what?



This. I have no idea what that is supposed to mean


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

^ +1 me neither

But that's ok because I already know I'm not doing this.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 28, 2013)

Gordon said:


> what?



If you go to my youtube channel and you see the big rectangle at the top then thats what it is. It's like the same thing for Facebook if you have one.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> If you go to my youtube channel and you see the big rectangle at the top then thats what it is. It's like the same thing for Facebook if you have one.



So we have to include your YouTube banner in our response video. Why, since it's already a response and links back to your video


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 28, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> So we have to include your YouTube banner in our response video. Why, since it's already a response and links back to your video



What it is that I want to see what you all can make for me with Photoshop. The best way of showing it on youtube is in a video.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 28, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> So we have to include your YouTube banner in our response video. Why, since it's already a response and links back to your video



He wants you to make one I think.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> What it is that I want to see what you all can make for me with Photoshop. The best way of showing it on youtube is in a video.



So now we're making you a banner? Good luck getting anyone to do that for a 5x5 or FangShi

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 28, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> So now we're making you a banner? Good luck getting anyone to do that for a 5x5 or FangShi
> 
> Edit: ninja'd



To make the banner is for the Fangshi and for the 5x5 you have to post a comment on the video. I already have one person who has made a video about the banner. Now this contest is nowhere over.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 28, 2013)

i made you a banner what do i do with it

can this count as my commant on the video (you blocked me so i carnt comment)


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry dude, but this has to be the worst give away ever. : )


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

I see now. All I need to do to be eligible for a 5x5 is subscribe and make a random comment. That, I think I can do.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 28, 2013)

Can't upload image for some reason, I took a pic with ma phone.
My banner:



Hope I win!


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 28, 2013)

I think there should be a poll in the forums and then Michael would have to use the picked banner for at least a year. Sound good?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 28, 2013)

I want a Fangshi. But seems like me to be too much work. Plus my chances are bad.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

What do you gain from this giveaway? Just extra followers?


----------



## uniacto (Jun 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> What do you gain from this giveaway? Just extra followers?



he gets a banner for his youtube channel in the process.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 29, 2013)

uniacto said:


> he gets a banner for his youtube channel in the process.



Yes and that is the main point of the contest.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Yes and that is the main point of the contest.



...

No-one cares about the banner?

I would have honestly put a serious £100 bet that 1/100000 people would recognize that my banner is a mountain view of Kathmandu in Nepal. People care about the quality of your videos, not the quality of the banner on your front page.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> ...
> 
> No-one cares about the banner?
> 
> I would have honestly put a serious £100 bet that 1/100000 people would recognize that my banner is a mountain view of Kathmandu in Nepal. People care about the quality of your videos, not the quality of the banner on your front page.



wait but isn't your banner a mountain view of Kathmandu in Nepal?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

uniacto said:


> wait but isn't your banner a mountain view of Kathmandu in Nepal?



Do you have PayPal?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 29, 2013)

Can you just give me the Fangshi? It is too hard for me to do this. I can't edit photos. Please!


----------



## uniacto (Jun 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Do you have PayPal?



u do westurn uniun doe? 

legit


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can you just give me the Fangshi? It is too hard for me to do this. I can't edit photos. Please!



This contest last over a month long so there's still time.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 29, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Can't upload image for some reason, I took a pic with ma phone.
> My banner:
> 
> View attachment 2949
> ...


LOL WUT AMAZING.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 29, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Can't upload image for some reason, I took a pic with ma phone.
> My banner:
> 
> View attachment 2949
> ...



Your disqualified cause you didn't enter the pic as a video response to the contest video and the pic is not that good very crappy.


----------



## kcl (Jun 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Your disqualified cause you didn't enter the pic as a video response to the contest video and the pic is not that good very crappy.



Do you not realize people are not taking this seriously?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Do you not realize people are not taking this seriously?


I thought you knew. Michael Womack is incapable of realizing things.

I am still laughing at the idea of sending someone an image _as a video response_.


----------



## kcl (Jun 29, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I thought you knew. Michael Womack is incapable of realizing things.
> 
> I am still laughing at the idea of sending someone an image _as a video response_.



Yeah, true. It makes no sense...


----------



## ottozing (Jun 29, 2013)

Due to popular demand, I am hereby entering the contest


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Due to popular demand, I am hereby entering the contest



I love you.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 29, 2013)

Sources: Google Images and KongShou


----------



## YddEd (Jun 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Due to popular demand, I am hereby entering the contest
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Skullush said:


> Video here
> 
> Sources: Google Images and KongShou


Amazing


----------



## piyushp761 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello Here's my entry-





I'll make a video response later tonight!!
http://www.mediafire.com/?4sf4d4ym52w4w14


----------



## KongShou (Jun 29, 2013)

Skullush said:


> Spoiler: video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U took my image without permission!!!!
I have copyright of the image!!!!!!


----------



## YddEd (Jun 29, 2013)

Antikrister said:


> Two thumbs up! I vote for this entry!


I vote too 
BECAUSE IT'S JUST BEAUTIFUL 
Wait no sorry, I change my vote to ottozing's one.
BECAUSE IT'S JUST BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Wassili (Jun 29, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I vote too
> BECAUSE IT'S JUST BEAUTIFUL



Secret message in your post eh? 

anyway, count me in for the same one aswell


----------



## kcl (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm tempted to make a decent one just for a Fangshi..


----------



## YddEd (Jul 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'm tempted to make a decent one just for a Fangshi..


Me too...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Me too...



Theres still 23 more days left in the contest.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'm tempted to make a decent one just for a Fangshi..





YddEd said:


> Me too...



piyushp761 already beat you guys to it. Unless you're willing to actually put effort into it...


----------



## ottozing (Jul 10, 2013)

I've already won


----------



## kcl (Jul 10, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> piyushp761 already beat you guys to it. Unless you're willing to actually put effort into it...



I could top his in photoshop without a doubt, it's a matter of if I have time to do it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I've already won



no i won


----------



## ottozing (Jul 10, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> no i won



all you won was a ban lol

yours is pretty wonderful though


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

No one has won yet I pick the winner on August 2 2013


----------



## ottozing (Jul 10, 2013)

It's pretty obvious that my entry is the best though, right?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> It's pretty obvious that my entry is the best though, right?



No it's not and you violated the contest rules by not making a video of it and not making it a video response to the contest video. BTW there are better contest entry's then yours.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> No it's not and you violated the contest rules by not making a video of it and not making it a video response to the contest video. BTW there are better contest entry's then yours.



such as mine

When am I going to receive my fangshi?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> such as mine
> 
> When am I going to receive my fangshi?



You will never win it cause You did the same thing as Ottozing. Also yours was very Horrible. Now look at this video it is one of the better entry's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKBCQuo-Eos


----------



## piyushp761 (Jul 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I could top his in photoshop without a doubt, it's a matter of if I have time to do it.


If I open photoshop then you will never be able to beat me and for your kind information I am opening photoshop right now. {The last Banner was made in GIMP}

Edit:
another One that I made-
http://www.mediafire.com/?d6323kh9tecs08t


----------



## Wassili (Jul 10, 2013)

Where did most of the posts go? :O


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Where did most of the posts go? :O



Removed By admins I reported them.



piyushp761 said:


> another One that I made-
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d6323kh9tecs08t



Please make a video of it and post it as a response to the contest video.


----------



## Username (Jul 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Please make a video of it and post it as a response to the contest video.



I still don't get the idea of sending you a picture through a video


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Please make a video of it and post it as a response to the contest video.



Why does it have to be a video again? I would think an image is much more useful to you if you actually want to use it on your channel.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

Username said:


> I still don't get the idea of sending you a picture through a video



The hole idea of making a video with the pic in it is so I can see what you all have made so I can pick the best one.



googlebleh said:


> Why does it have to be a video again? I would think an image is much more useful to you if you actually want to use it on your channel.



There is no Good way of showing an image in a form of a comment on YOUTUBE and yes I will be using the best one.


----------



## Username (Jul 10, 2013)

How are you going to get it out of the video? A screenshot would make the quality very bad


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

Username said:


> How are you going to get it out of the video? A screenshot would make the quality very bad



No I will be asking the winner to send me the pic through email or downloading the image if they have already uploaded it to the internet like on to Imger.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm pretty sure they wont delete it.



Well it's pretty simple. In order for the winner of the Fangshi to claim the prize, they'd have to send the pic to him first.

@Womack, just stop replying to everybody on this thread. Entries are entries and in the end just choose the one you like best. All the other ones simply won't win. If you respond and feel annoyed or insulted by them or the comments, you're just going to make some people want to keep annoying you because they think it is fun. Just learn to ignore it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well it's pretty simple. In order for the winner of the Fangshi to claim the prize, they'd have to send the pic to him first.
> 
> @Womack, just stop replying to everybody on this thread. Entries are entries and in the end just choose the one you like best. All the other ones simply won't win. If you respond and feel annoyed or insulted by them or the comments, you're just going to make some people want to keep annoying you because they think it is fun. Just learn to ignore it.



I just want them to understand how the contest rules are like and explain them better for them.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I just want them to understand how the contest rules are like and explain them better for them.



Micheal, you are a sweet guy. Listen to Sneaklyfox. They are simply here to make fun of you. Ignore them.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Micheal, you are a sweet guy. Listen to Sneaklyfox. They are simply here to make fun of you. Ignore them.



Some of them are but not all of them.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 10, 2013)

Well I meant ignore the stupid posts and you can reply to valid ones.


----------



## kcl (Jul 10, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> If I open photoshop then you will never be able to beat me and for your kind information I am opening photoshop right now. {The last Banner was made in GIMP}
> 
> Edit:
> another One that I made-
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d6323kh9tecs08t



That sounds like a challenge to me. I would like to ask how you know the level of my ability in photoshop, if you don't even know my first name without looking me up? The fact that I own the Master Collection should hint to you that I do indeed know what I'm doing.. Last, why not make the best possible one you can first? If you can do better in photoshop than GIMP then why not do it? But whatever, either way, challenge accepted. 

P.S. Let's try and be friendly here. I didn't mean you disrespect with my earlier post, nor did I with this one. Calm down


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Please make a video of it and post it as a response to the contest video.



wait, so you're letting him make a video even though he submitted an image but you disqualified other people for doing the same thing? what the hell


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> wait, so you're letting him make a video even though he submitted an image but you disqualified other people for doing the same thing? what the hell



His is way better then yours so i'm letting him slide.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 11, 2013)

I still don't understand why it must be a video of an image. People would probably take it more serious if the rules weren't so stupid.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 11, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> That sounds like a challenge to me. I would like to ask how you know the level of my ability in photoshop, if you don't even know my first name without looking me up? The fact that I own the Master Collection should hint to you that I do indeed know what I'm doing.. Last, why not make the best possible one you can first? If you can do better in photoshop than GIMP then why not do it? But whatever, either way, challenge accepted.


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED >


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2013)

YddEd said:


> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED >



Hahaha *Flings open laptop*


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 11, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> I still don't understand why it must be a video of an image. People would probably take it more serious if the rules weren't so stupid.



I was just about to post this exact same message.
It's illogical and inconvenient for the person who already took the time to make you your banner. Not to mention easier for you because you wouldn't have to ask for the jpeg afterwards. You would have it already.
:/


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> I still don't understand why it must be a video of an image. People would probably take it more serious if the rules weren't so stupid.



*FOR the last time It is impossible to show an image on YouTube as a comment.*

Also it makes more convenient for me to look at them all and show them in the contest result video and not hunt all over the internet to find them.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 11, 2013)

No, what people mean is that instead of uploading a video of the banner, they upload the picture to a image storing website, so that they won't have to go through the trouble of making a video of the picture. I understand what you mean that it will be easier to show them in the results, but I don't think it's that much harder than just having direct links to the images.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2013)

Wassili said:


> No, what people mean is that instead of uploading a video of the banner, they upload the picture to a image storing website, so that they won't have to go through the trouble of making a video of the picture. I understand what you mean that it will be easier to show them in the results, but I don't think it's that much harder than just having direct links to the images.



If it was that then I would have to hunt it down as in trying to find that image if I can't remember the URL for it. It would mean that I would have to do less prep work before I make the video on announcing the winner.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 11, 2013)

Save the URLs in Notepad (the program), for example.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Save the URLs in Notepad (the program), for example.



I don't want to do that.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 11, 2013)

As you wish.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2013)

Wassili said:


> As you wish.



Also with the video other people could see what others have made and get ideas from them.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Also with the video other people could see what others have made and get ideas from them.



I forgot the only way to see an image is through a video... It's almost like there is no websites where we can upload images. If only such a thing existed.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> *FOR the last time It is impossible to show an image on YouTube as a comment.*
> 
> Also it makes more convenient for me to look at them all and show them in the contest result video and not hunt all over the internet to find them.



you can post something like "imgur com i4JOsfj4 jpg"

also why can't you accept entries on here?


----------



## piyushp761 (Jul 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Removed By admins I reported them.
> 
> 
> 
> Please make a video of it and post it as a response to the contest video.



I'll be making a few more and then include them in a video response.



kclejeune said:


> That sounds like a challenge to me. I would like to ask how you know the level of my ability in photoshop, if you don't even know my first name without looking me up? The fact that I own the Master Collection should hint to you that I do indeed know what I'm doing.. Last, why not make the best possible one you can first? If you can do better in photoshop than GIMP then why not do it? But whatever, either way, challenge accepted.
> 
> P.S. Let's try and be friendly here. I didn't mean you disrespect with my earlier post, nor did I with this one. Calm down



Sorry if I offended you. I am making about 5 of them so that's why I am trying a lot of different stuff.


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> Sorry if I offended you. I am making about 5 of them so that's why I am trying a lot of different stuff.



No offense taken  Totally cool.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 11, 2013)

I commented for the 5x5x5 and posted the video response for the FangShi, here it is. [video=youtube_share;eGcQa1JOICs]http://youtu.be/eGcQa1JOICs[/video]


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is a video about clearing up some of the rules


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> No it's not and you violated the contest rules by not making a video of it and not making it a video response to the contest video. BTW there are better contest entry's then yours.


Not making a video?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you can post something like "imgur com i4JOsfj4 jpg"
> 
> also why can't you accept entries on here?



His contest. His rules. Take it or leave it.


----------



## piyushp761 (Jul 12, 2013)

Photoshop still hasn't taken over yet. Made this in after effects LOL.
Another one that I made-
http://www.mediafire.com/?eog6v12j4w2q2vt
gonna make a video response later.


----------



## kcl (Jul 12, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> Photoshop still hasn't taken over yet. Made this in after effects LOL.
> Another one that I made-
> http://www.mediafire.com/?eog6v12j4w2q2vt
> gonna make a video response later.



You made a picture in after effects..?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 12, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> His contest. His rules. Take it or leave it.



Thank you for understanding.


----------



## piyushp761 (Jul 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> You made a picture in after effects..?



yup rendered in png sequence.
fixed somethings in the old one here-
http://www.mediafire.com/?bnbbgmmwz75boml
hope u like it michael.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 12, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> yup rendered in png sequence.
> fixed somethings in the old one here-
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bnbbgmmwz75boml
> hope u like it michael.



Hey I know you really want the Fangshi but please don't hog all the entries.


----------



## kcl (Jul 12, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> yup rendered in png sequence.
> fixed somethings in the old one here-
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bnbbgmmwz75boml
> hope u like it michael.


Ooh I see.


----------



## piyushp761 (Jul 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Hey I know you really want the Fangshi but please don't hog all the entries.


lol i have a few more to come


----------



## Ollie (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm deaf and I'd like to enter the competition, however I am unsure about some of the rules. Is there some text somewhere of what was said in the second video?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'm deaf and I'd like to enter the competition, however I am unsure about some of the rules. Is there some text somewhere of what was said in the second video?



Read the very first post in this thread


----------

